# Need a flat bottom bow stop!



## Dockside85 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm about done with rebuilding my trailer and I'm in need of a bow stop bracket for a flat bottom bow stop. The old bow stop that I took off the trailer was useless, it was set up for a V hull and was too low to brace the bow. I need to get a new one but I'm not finding any online that would work for me. I want to do a carpeted 2x4 and secure it on a bracket attached to the trailer. Has anyone made one of these or know where I could find the bracket online?

Before






Now


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out this link. It has a couple of nice stops that members built for flat bottoms pictured.. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21763&hilit=bow+stop


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 17, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Check out this link. It has a couple of nice stops that members built for flat bottoms pictured..
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21763&hilit=bow+stop



Yeah that's what I need to build! I think the one that Fish4Thrills made would suit my winch post best. I just need to find where to get strips of metal with bends like that. I'll swing by Home Depot today and check what they have.


----------



## bumpyroad (Apr 17, 2012)

I just saw one that had taken the standard V rubber jobby that is normally used on semi V boats and turned it 90 degrees to snug up the front rail on a jon boat. 
bumpy


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought the metal strips at TSC or Lowes, I can't remember which. They were straight stock so I took them to work to our metal shop and had someone bend the ends at a 45 degree angle and I painted them and drilled the holes and bolted them up and that's about it. The 2X4 is standard framing wood painted and then I stapled carpet over that.


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I went to Home Depot yesterday and found some metal strips that were already bent in a 90 degree L shape. I got two of them so those should work for the brackets. I'll just need to get the boat back on the trailer since I added the new bunks to see where the bow stop bunk should go. Mine will end up looking similar to yours.


----------

